# Dr Jonathan Kerr to speak @May12 ME Conference in London



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

[Dr. Kerr's research is supported by the CFS Research Foundation http://www.cfsrf.com/ [AOL: Here] Tom K.] From Richard Simpson <meconference2006###investinme.org>:Invest in ME is pleased to announce that Dr. Jonathan Kerr (Hon. Consultant in Microbiology, Dept of Cellular & Molecular Medicine, St.George's University of London) has agreed to present at the CFS/ME Conference 2006 (An Update on Clinical Diagnosis, Research Trends and Educational Support) in London on 12th May 2006.Dr. Kerr will be presenting on his work around Viral and Human Gene Expression in CFS, diagnostic testing and imminent clinical trials.Dr. Kerr's presence adds to the line-up of renowned speakers presenting at the conference including Professor Malcolm Hooper, Dr. Byron Hyde, Dr. Bruce Carruthers, Jane Colby and Professor Basant Puri. The conference is being opened by Dr. Ian Gibson MP and Dr. Elisabeth Dowsett is also attending as an honorary guest of Invest in ME.More details can be found at www.investinme.org


----------

